# Are buttons safe?



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,
I am making some more cage accessories for my little munchkin and I'm wondering if buttons that are well-sewn would be hedgie-safe. I would be using them for eyeballs


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it. That is just the type of thing many hedgies would find enticing to bite at and possibly break off. Better to use fabric or embroidery the eyes on.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Personally that would just make me worried. I don't know anything about sewing though haha


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds good. Thanks!


----------

